# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Giờ tàu Hỏa Tuyến Thống Nhất Tàu SE3 chạy hàng ngày

## thietht

*Ghi chú :*

*KM:* quãng đường từ ga xuất phát đến ga đến mà quý khách lựa chọn, ví dụ quý khách muốn đi từ ga Hà nội đến ga Thanh Hóa thì ga xuất phát là ga Hà nội và ga đến là ga Thanh Hóa.

*Giờ đến, giờ đi:* là giờ tàu đến và giờ đi từ một ga mà quý khách lựa chọn, ví dụ nếu quý khách muốn đi tàu từ ga Thanh Hóa thì giờ tàu đến là 22h15 và tàu sẽ dừng tại đây 3 phút và xuất phát lúc 22h18, riêng đối với ga Hà nội, vì là ga xuất phát, Ga Sài gòn là ga cuối cùng nên giờ đến và giờ đi trùng nhau.

----------

